# Mya and Akasha's new Nizmo Harnesses!



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, so my sick self was sleeping in bed with the dogs when Hubs came in and woke me up. Waking up to a package of Nizmo Harnesses was pretty awesome!










































Love how super rugged they are. Hopefully these won't get chewed up like Mya's last one... lol Hopefully I'm not still sick this weekend and will be able to go out for a nice walk in the park.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks great! I gotta get me one


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they look so good in the new gear!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks!! I'm tempted to put Miracle Grow on little one so she can fit in hers lol.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

^ hahahahaha


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i need to get me one soon.. i wanna try some weight pull w/ Daisy


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome!!! I just got my first Nizmo collar in today too for my boy haha. I love it!

Those harnesses look so cool!! Your little girl looks good with the black and pink! I'm surprised the orange pops that much too, I like that  Your dogs look very good in them. Are you going to try some drag work with them or just simple stuff like walking or jogging? A harness from Nizmo is the next thing on my list


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

aww... i luv that pink one!!! im thinkin about gettin one for cali (she really needs a new one for the genny mill)  they look great!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oooooooo I am totalygettin Odie a puppy harness. Very nice, they look awesome in their new harnesses


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm gonna start out with walks then move to jogs. I'm also trying to fit back into my size 8 jeans so this was more for me than them. Depending on how good I'm feeling this weekend determines whether or not we take a family walk through the park. I can't wait to tell people where I got the harness, I'm gonna carry around little cards with his website on them lol. Matching collars and leads are next on the list lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice. They look great


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They look great!
But are these types of harness' just for walking and such?It seems you wouldn't want to put weight on them without any padding.Or am I completely mistaken?lol.Wouldn't be the first time.lol


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

They've got padding but i don't think they are meant for actual Weight Pulling, just workouts and such.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Soooo cute. Thank you so much for your order. I really hope you like the craftsmanship on them. Your lil girl will fit in there too soon for your liking. Lol. They get big too quick. Haha.
These harness's are not made for heavy WP. They are for light drag weights and are great for around the yard. Like pulling wagons and such. Great for yard work when your too lazy to wheel something over lmao


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol I'll have to try them out on stroller pulling lol. It'll be like a one dog sled team. Lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

THEY ARE AWESOME!! the lil one looks so cute in hers  hahaha


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks! I just realized Akasha has a smug look on her face like she knows she looks good in it lol. She's so full of herself. lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Those harnesses look awesome. I'll have to hit you up for some later in the year, Niz.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

They look great! Trev's stuff is very good quality!! Bella has two collars from him  Good stuff!!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Mya will be using hers today! We are going for a nice walk since I'm feeling good and its not horribly hot out. Action pics to come! Lol

NVM... it rained  TOMORROW... maybe


----------

